# my 200sx



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

i dont think ive ever posted my car at this forum. so here goes. my 200sx...click here


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice and clean.


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

thanksssss


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking really good

love the wheels


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

i like your car, its not over the top or gaudy. its nice and simple
and your exhaust is great :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very clean, but it begs for a drop.......what are your plans for it?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride, a drop would help but if you're not into low riders, then keep it the way it is


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

yeah a drop is definately on the way. hyperco/agx combo is what im lookin for. the right front shock is blown so im really lookin forward to new suspension. thats probably the last mod ill be doin so i can start savin up for a new car or something.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good ! hope to see more mods soon !


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

good looking 200 mang,wish i can post pics of mines, im trying to figure out how to post a pic without clicking a link....anywho keep it looking clean


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

nice clean ride bro...


----------

